#  Nachrichten >   Vermischtes: Notfallmediziner mahnen mehr Investitionen in Katastrophenschutz an >

## aerzteblatt.de

Pfaffenhofen an der Ilm - Der Vizechef der Bundesvereinigung der Arbeitsgemeinschaften der Notärzte Deutschlands, Peter Sefrin, appelliert an die Bundesländer, die Ausstattung des Katastrophenschutzes weiter zu verbessern. ?Da braucht es mehr. Nachdem ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

